# Sick of everyone ditching me.



## KristieTX (Dec 6, 2008)

My mom wants nothing to do with me half the time, my best friend is too wrapped up in her jerk of a husband and my sister lives 3,000 miles away. An old friend of mine that used to be ecstatic about seeing me almost everyday now won't say 2 words to me. And I never get invited to go anywhere. People at work treat me like I've got some contagious disease. I swear, I am not a mean person, very friendly and sweet to people and everyone I have asked have told me I'm not annoying and I don't believe myself to be either. Also, I repel nice guys.

Why does everyone hate me? Don't say, "Oh no, they don't!" Yes, they do.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh no, it has nothing to do with hating you (and you said dont say that). You seem like a very nice person. I think its the time of year, and stress from the economy, and things like that that may have something to do with crappy attitudes. Some people are just antisocial. And I dont want to nose in your business, but could you have possibly said something to rub them the wrong way? That happens sometimes as well and they may not tell you, but maybe that I dunno?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 6, 2008)

Stress levels are wayyyyyy up.The winter blahs are setting in, the economy sucks and the Holidays are here. Things will get better!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 6, 2008)

I feel like that sometimes too, my best friend in the whole world left me earlier this year to go into the military, and ever since then I feel like that from time to time. Cause he was the only person I really had when I was feeling down in the dumps. And sometimes I feel like my family, coworkers, friends, and even my fiance, just act like i'm invisible. But usually when I decide to hell with em, then I notice everyone loving me again. Sometimes I think it's all in my head, and when I feel alone or feel the need to have people around me it seems more like they aren't there....if that makes sense? And I completely agree with the others, EVERYBODY is stressed out to the maxx right now this time of year. I swear these past several weeks I've noticed everyone has an attitute from my friends and stuff, to the people at the grocery store, to other drivers on the road, everybody!! It wasn't untill the other day that I realized it was cause it's the holidays, I thought everyone was just going crazy!! That plus the economy has really got people's panties in a wad, whether they know it or not. It really goes to show how much of the love and happiness has been sucked out of this time of year for most people. I say just hold you're head high, and smile, and be nice to everyone like you already are, and find things to do with your time when you're alone to make you happy. I think once you get yourself in an all around better mood, you might see things a little differently!!

MUT loves you!!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 6, 2008)

I sometimes feel the same way, all my old friends ditched me early last year which devastated me, had a big fight with my sister recently and we are not talking. Sometimes I too just feel invisible.

I've been there, I know what its like


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, whatever is going on we still love you!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 6, 2008)

I totally agree with Kaylin, sometimes once you blow THEM off, they start being friendly again, and you wonder if you imagined it in the first place...

eta, big hugs chicken! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 6, 2008)

I feel like that a lot too and I get paranoid, asking myself, did I do something? Are they mad at me?I feel the same as everything that you mentioned!

Truth is, I think that people get to a certain age or point in there life where they are so busy and stressed about things that it's hard to make time to hang out or catch up.

I used to have a lot of friends, but now I kind of feel like I barely have any. Yeah all of my friends are married with kids so it's hard to keep in touch. Everyone has so much going on in their lives. Dude I even feel that way about Myspace! haha. No one evens writes me on there anymore.....but anyway! It's not you! I just think with so much going on, people just forget about the people close to them. Like Kaylin Marie said, soon you will feel loved again.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think this happens to everyone unless you are one of those people who feels the need to call everyone they know to find some company. Alot of times when i feel this way or this happens to me i just step back and start focusing on myself. I break out my makeup books and find new looks. I change my hair and start taking care of myself more. Like everyone else said sometimes people just go off doing there own things especially during this time.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 6, 2008)

Because of my illness, I can get very down and become too sensitive to other's emotions. Or I take things way too personally.

I like Emily's advice - play with a new look, start a hobby, get involved with nature. If I can recall, you are a big animal lover.

This is a very stressful time due to the economy and the uncertainty of Iraq.

Things and people will change - and you always have us here!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't hate you! lol!



I'm sorry you're feeling this way, though!

Maybe you could try inviting people out or something? If they say no, at least you tried, right? And there's no harm in spending a little "me" time every once in awhile if other people are busy.



Just do something that you enjoy and that makes you happy!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. I have been feeling so down and depressed here lately and it just seems that everytime I try to hang out with anyone to make myself feel better I get shot down. My cousin's baby is in bad shape right now, my dad just died and my sister has continuing health problems. And the people I should be able to talk to about everything always run in the other direction.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 9, 2008)

Kristie, I know how you feel.

With your old friend maybe you could phone her and tell her how you have been feeling lately and could really use some company. Make it a lunch or shopping date.

I tend to do what Emily mentioned, focus on myself. Whether taking up something I use to enjoy such as an old hobby or something new.

Kristie, you are a nice woman and I don't hate you. Hugs


----------

